
Trump to Demand China’s ByteDance to Divest TikTok - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-to-sign-order-demanding-chinas-bytedance-to-divest-tiktok-11596219920
======
rayuela
The actual headline on the article is far more interesting:

"Microsoft in Talks to Acquire TikTok, as U.S. Considers Banning the App "

